# Yi news: The most likely destination now is Chicago with the 9th pick.



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

> The most likely destination now is Chicago with the 9th pick. The Bulls desperately need a post scorer like Yi, and its deep, youthful roster would allow Yi time to develop.
> 
> 
> The more intriguing rumor, however, is that Golden State Warriors will trade up to get Yi. Under Don Nelson the Warriors play a free-wheeling offensive game that would suit Yi perfectly. The team is loaded with talent in a backcourt led by Jason Richardson and Baron Davis, but the team sorely lacks an athletic, scoring power forward.



http://english.people.com.cn/200706/14/eng20070614_384152.html


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I wonder if Yi is on the board at #9, would Golden St. do:

Bulls Trade:

Rights to Yi Jianlian
Chris Duhon

Warriors Trade:

Andres Biedrins
#18 pick

Then we get a good big man in Biedrins already, and then at 18, we could be looking at Jason Smith, Tiago Splitter, Josh McRoberts.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

i would trade #9 straight up for Biedrins. While Nellie might go for it, I can't see Mullin pulling the trigger. Nellie won't be there forever.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The only way I take Yi is if it's a choice between Green, Yi, Thornton, J. Wright, or Conley for us. Julian Wright and Yi Jianlian are really the only two guys I'm hoping we don't draft, although there could be a couple scenerios where Yi might make some sense.

I even like Al Thornton moreso than Yi, although I thought he could develop into a NBA PF. His height probably indicates otherwise.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hmm. The Golden State trade ideas are pretty good. If we can get Biedrens straight up for the 9 I'd be all for it.

I like Sloth's analysis of who we could still pick up at #18.

If we could do that and still have Du to use as part of a trade package for another vet big, that'd be cool.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

johnston797 said:


> i would trade #9 straight up for Biedrins. While Nellie might go for it, I can't see Mullin pulling the trigger. Nellie won't be there forever.


Me too. I love Biedrins. He's such a good big man.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

I love how the Chinese newspaper quoted this, and yet did not take it or portray as 100% sarcasm 


_"He's a 7-foot, 246-pound package of intrigue from China," wrote Chicago Tribune columnist Rick Morrissey. "When I imagine him, he's a cross among Yao Ming, Bill Russell and Brad Pitt." _


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

> Then there is the age factor. Officially Yi was born in 1987 and is 19, but many believe this to be too young and that a more likely birth date is 1984, making him 22. A three-year age gap is a big deal in the NBA - teams will draft a 19-year-old high and give him time to develop, but a 22-year-old lottery pick has to be ready to go.
> 
> What makes the age dispute curious is the fact the disputed range is three years. It is an open secret that some youth teams in China have obscured the ages of youngsters, and six months can make all the difference at the age of 12 or 13.
> 
> However, it would require almost impossible nerve to field a 7-foot 16-year-old and claim he was 13. Equally impossible is that a 16-year-old can measure 7-foot and already have the skills and coordination to compete for his nation at an Olympic Games. Problem is, this is exactly what happened with Yi in Athens.



The age thing still bothers me. The ONLY way I'd consider drafting this guy is if he's 19... even then I'm skeptical. If it turns out he's older than all of the other big men (Noah included) in the draft... I'm going to pass. I just hope the hype draws someone in before we pick so that we don't have to deal with the mammoth bust that might be Yi Jianlian


----------



## BDMcGee (May 12, 2006)

It looks like Yi's stock is starting to fall a bit so it now appears very possible that he'll still be on the board at #9. If he is, I don't think there's any doubt the Bulls would draft him and keep him. I don't get why so many people are so concerned about his age. It's an issue, but if the reports that his listed age is wrong are correct, he's still only 22 years old and has about as much raw talent and potential as any other player in this draft. He's definitely a somewhat risky pick, but considering what the Bulls currently have, drafting him would be well worth the risk at #9.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

:gasp: how many time do I got to say this, unless the deal with Memphis/Atlanta goes through, he'll be take 3rd, he's already told the Hawks, he'll play for them. I heard Boston likes him to.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> :gasp: how many time do I got to say this, unless the deal with Memphis/Atlanta goes through, he'll be take 3rd, he's already told the Hawks, he'll play for them. I heard Boston likes him to.


So Yi says he'll play for Hawks, therefore the Hawks are going to draft him?

:gasp:

I'll play for the Hawks as well.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> :gasp: how many time do I got to say this, unless the deal with Memphis/Atlanta goes through, he'll be take 3rd, he's already told the Hawks, he'll play for them. I heard Boston likes him to.


Its not entirely up to him. The Chinese gov't has to approve him to come. They apparently have indicated they won't release him unless he goes someplace they are happy with -- reportedly, Chicago or Golden State.

Anyone else who would draft him runs significant risk of drafting nothing but a tangle of red tape.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Its not entirely up to him. The Chinese gov't has to approve him to come. They apparently have indicated they won't release him unless he goes someplace they are happy with -- reportedly, Chicago or Golden State.
> 
> Anyone else who would draft him runs significant risk of drafting nothing but a tangle of red tape.



Thank you, authoritarian communist regime!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> So Yi says he'll play for Hawks, therefore the Hawks are going to draft him?
> 
> :gasp:
> 
> *I'll play for the Hawks as well.*


:laugh:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I, too, will play for the Hawks, or the Celtics.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Thank you, authoritarian communist regime!


Are you addressing China or the forum administrators?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If the Chinese government did anything like that they'd end up with members of congress from the seven states they refused to let him go to screaming bloody murder.Right now they got plenty of problems without inventing another by something as stupid as where some clown plays basketball.Take a look at the headlines from the newspaper,they aren't particularly flattering as it is and it's stupid to bother with something like that when the negative repercussions could be so great.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The one thing I count as working in favor of Yi being good is that the Chinese, I think, would be horribly embarrassed to send a guy over with such fanfare and have him stink it up. Especially if they drive him to a big market like Chicago.

They aren't fools, and I think they'd be fools to do that if they thought there was a real chance he'd suck.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

During his workouts, Hawks management talked to everybody they need, and got a confirmation that he can play there. It seems that Atlanta might be think of trade out of the 3 spot, maybe they're talking to ya'll.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

If anyone of you actually decided to read the article, it strongly suggests at Yi won't be around by 9, and that Golden State is trading with higher teams such as Boston. Keep hoping though


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> During his workouts, Hawks management talked to everybody they need, and got a confirmation that he can play there. It seems that Atlanta might be think of trade out of the 3 spot, maybe they're talking to ya'll.


You guys just better get yourselves a good point guard. That could be Conley, Crittenton, Law, or even an upgrade like Duhon or Jack. Yi may be a seven footer, but he plays more like a swingman, and point guard has been a pressing need for so many years.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I will only play for the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> I will only play for the Chicago Bulls.


The Bulls don't have a third round pick this year. They traded it for a taco stand to keep near Sweetney's locker. In only one NBA season, the move has more than paid for itself.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> During his workouts, Hawks management talked to everybody they need, and got a confirmation that he can play there. It seems that Atlanta might be think of trade out of the 3 spot, maybe they're talking to ya'll.


So the Hawks are so sold on Yi that they want to trade the pick??? Seems like the media (either local or Chinese) are doing nothing but hyping him to inflate the value of the pick or player.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am leaning towards Yi being a bull. Sure, he does not have a classic post up game but what he brings will be important. He can keep his defender honest by playing outside. He can hit the open shot. That frees up the middle for our other players to slash and move. 

He can shoot in close. Has a nice hook shot. 

And of course he runs the floor well. 

We get Randolph for a decent trade and draft Yi? I will be very happy.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I am leaning towards Yi being a bull. Sure, he does not have a classic post up game but what he brings will be important. He can keep his defender honest by playing outside. He can hit the open shot. That frees up the middle for our other players to slash and move.
> 
> He can shoot in close. Has a nice hook shot.
> 
> ...


Who plays Center?


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm surprised that some people would be disappointed if we took a player a lot of scouts think is the third best player in the draft with the 9th pick. That type of upside would be worth any risk in my mind.

If it truly is starting to look as though Yi will be available at #9 then that's exciting but I remain somewhat skeptical.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> We get Randolph for a decent trade and draft Yi? I will be very happy.


I AGREE!!!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I'm surprised that some people would be disappointed if we took a player a lot of scouts think is the third best player in the draft with the 9th pick. That type of upside would be worth any risk in my mind.
> 
> If it truly is starting to look as though Yi will be available at #9 then that's exciting but I remain somewhat skeptical.


I've only seen a couple of scouts that high on him. The Yi hype is seemingly all media driven. I wonder if China has something to do with it?

Guys I would prefer over Yi:
Oden
Durant
Horford
Wright
Noah
Hawes

Perhaps:
Thornton
Green
Nick Young


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think o.atl has his info wrong. Wasn't it confirmed that Chicago was the only one to work him out so far, and the reports of the Celtics and Hawks getting a workout were false.

And everything seems to be pointing that the Hawks are going to take Brandan Wright. The guy who said they were going to take Shelden Williams (which o.atl disputed last year that they wouldn't take him) last year, said that they are taking Brandan Wright at #3 if they don't make a trade.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Who plays Center?


If Yi's really 7' and 245 or whatever, he plays the opposing center on defense. The whole reason we want Randolph, isn't it, is that he plays like a center on offense?

Randoph's not a very good fit, IMO with Wallace because he can't do the sort of things (be big and long) defensively that we need, and I don't particularly like the idea of bringing Wallace out to the high post offensively (on a regular, majority of the time basis) to let Randolph operate.

* Wallace is the C on offense (just without any scoring game) and the PF on defense if we had a taller player. 
* Randolph is also a C on offense and a PF on defense. 
* Yi is a PF on offense and a C on defense. Good fit. At least if he's not hype


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

My question is :

What about Tyrus Thomas?

If we're drafting Yi Jianlian, he'll obviously be our PF or SF of the future. We all know Paxson isn't moving Luol so what does this mean for TT?

He is INCREDIBLY skilled though but I'd much rather have a true C.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The ROY said:


> My question is :
> 
> What about Tyrus Thomas?
> 
> ...


I think what I said about Wallace more or less applies to Thomas. Defensively he plays the 4s and Yi plays the 5s. Offensively, Tyrus isn't a guy I want to take away from the basket (as we'd do if we get a true center) until he proves he can hit a jumper. 

Yeah, you'd like to have a guy with obvious back to the basket game, but I don't see Ty and Yi obviously getting in each other's way either.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The ROY said:


> My question is :
> 
> What about Tyrus Thomas?
> 
> ...


If this "19 year old" kid is really ready to play extended minutes in the NBA it's a nice problem to have. But I doubt that there will be a problem for the Bulls for two reasons :

1. If Yi is really NBA ready some other team will draft him before #9.

2. If he's more like most other rookies drafted at #9, he won't play much next year.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm pretty skeptical on Yi. If he really is the third best player in the draft the why would he last till 9. I mean the two best prospects are going 1st and 2nd. So shouldn't the third best prospect go third.(scratches head confused)

Anyway was Paxson at his workout in LA? Is Yi 245? Did Yi get measured at those workouts or is Paxson just gonna have to take Yi's agents word on it? Would Yi and Tyrus eventually be able to start with each other? What's the meaning of life? So many questions...

I'm in favor of picking Hawes cause Yi's still kind of a mystery.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Snake said:


> I'm pretty skeptical on Yi. If he really is the third best player in the draft the why would he last till 9. I mean the two best prospects are going 1st and 2nd. So shouldn't the third best prospect go third.(scratches head confused)
> 
> Anyway was Paxson at his workout in LA? Is Yi 245? Did Yi get measured at those workouts or is Paxson just gonna have to take Yi's agents word on it? Would Yi and Tyrus eventually be able to start with each other? What's the meaning of life? So many questions...
> 
> I'm in favor of picking Hawes cause Yi's still kind of a mystery.


he could last till nine because his agent only wants him to land in chicago or oakland due to marketing
yi's agent might tell other teams to back-off and let the bulls draft him or try to work
a trade that would raise either chicago's or golden state's pick


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

nanokooshball said:


> he could last till nine because his agent only wants him to land in chicago or oakland due to marketing
> yi's agent might tell other teams to back-off and let the bulls draft him or try to work
> a trade that would raise either chicago's or golden state's pick


It would be nice if we could get a talent like that. But if he's really that good I think one of the teams ahead of us would pick him. What if Oden's agent was telling teams not to draft him cause he wants to go to Chicago (I wish he would) If he could actually convince people to pass on him one of the 8 teams ahead of us would still take him.

In Yi's case he would have to have 6 teams pass on him (Oden/Durant=1/2). If he is that talented then I don't know if he could do it. And Boston is a major market, have an asian population (look at Matzuzaka(sp?) with the Red Sox), and they're not going to suck forever. I could see them taking him.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I'm surprised that some people would be disappointed if we took a player a lot of scouts think is the third best player in the draft with the 9th pick. That type of upside would be worth any risk in my mind.
> 
> *If it truly is starting to look as though Yi will be available at #9 then that's exciting but I remain somewhat skeptical.*


Me too. I'm operating under the assumption that he'll be gone. I still throw his name into the "potentially available" mix because a lot of the coverage suggests he could fall. 

But I doubt he does.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Snake said:


> Anyway was Paxson at his workout in LA?


I read a report that said Paxson and Skiles were both there. 

As for Yi allowing measurements, if his handlers really are wanting him to go to Golden State or Chicago then I suspect they allowed it. I think it was Corey Brewer who said the Bulls re-measured prospects at the workouts regardless of the official NBA measurements in Orlando.

Being that Yi didn't even submit to the Orlando measurements, I suspect the Bulls requested it and that the request was granted.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Snake said:


> It would be nice if we could get a talent like that. But if he's really that good I think one of the teams ahead of us would pick him. What if Oden's agent was telling teams not to draft him cause he wants to go to Chicago (I wish he would) If he could actually convince people to pass on him one of the 8 teams ahead of us would still take him.
> 
> In Yi's case he would have to have 6 teams pass on him (Oden/Durant=1/2). If he is that talented then I don't know if he could do it. And Boston is a major market, have an asian population (look at Matzuzaka(sp?) with the Red Sox), and they're not going to suck forever. I could see them taking him.


The difference between Yi and Oden is that Portland fans would probably riot if Oden forced himself to a big market (or Seattle if Durant went to Portland) whereas Yi is largely an unknown and I doubt any fan base will be that upset if they pass on Yi for Horford or Wright or Noah or Conley.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

So I guess Yi/TT/Noc/Deng will share all of the SF/PF duties. I guess if you look at it like that, it's kind of a good problem. I'm not much into the draft this year but I guess if Yi is who Pax really wants, I'll support him. I personally want a big who plays like a big but this guy does have talent and arguably more upside than both Noah & Hawes. I dunno, he still just plays like a big SF to me.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Snake said:


> But if he's really that good I think one of the teams ahead of us would pick him.


But, it's a contest of incomplete knowledge. Nobody really knows how good Yi will bi, and some (most?) teams won't want to gamble. If we guess better than the other teams (or get lucky), then we could get a better player than teams picking higher. It happens, people slip... Especially, mysterious players from communist countries, who give limited workouts and have little video, who WANT to slip, can slip. Dirk went ninth. The unknowns are much greater with Yi than with Noah, for example, so the chances you'll get an outrageous bargain (or a complete bust) are much better. Some GMs won't have an appetite for that and will opt for a Noah.

Good players, especially players with incomplete resumés, can slip to nine. Kirilenko went 24th. Saying "If he slips to nine, I don't want to take him there because if he was good he would have gone third" is like saying "I wouldn't join any club that would have me as a member." You never get in any club that way, and you will never get a bargain at 9. Pax has to have to the courage of his convictions if he likes Yi.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> My question is :
> 
> What about Tyrus Thomas?
> 
> ...


I'd let the incredibly skilled guy play while the other guy learns a skill.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It means that TT should work on his SKILLZ and not waste time at a WNBA game. If Loul hadn't been his date, it would've been worrisome.

OK, maybe not.


Still, Tyrus has got to EARN that playing time with more than Defense.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> I wonder if Yi is on the board at #9, would Golden St. do:
> 
> Bulls Trade:
> 
> ...


This has to be the first time in a long time i'd agree with you. I've advocated about Andres even before his breakout season this, because he was a big body who actually looked for physical contact unlike some other forgien players and i thought he would be a great player for the Bulls. I suggested this last offseason, but now its probably going to be quite hard to obtain him over someone like O'Bryant from GS. I think the asking price for him is at its peak right now..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I do see ATL taking someone like Yi. That franchise is an absolute joke, and have just stock-piled players with no thought or direction. 

The problem i have with Yi like some others have mentioned is that he is not a classic center, and i don't think he ever will be. He is a forward and i don't ever see him playing as a full-time center. My question is, in 3-4 years time, once Ben Wallace is out of town, can Tyrus and Yi hold down the front court themselves with neither being big bodies? Of course there are rookies, free agents signings and trades that could happen, but excluding that point, would you be confident in those two holding down the paint?

One thing is for sure if we obtain Yi is that Jerry and all the share holders will be very happy, because sales are going to go out the roof with product sales from China..


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> I've only seen a couple of scouts that high on him. The Yi hype is seemingly all media driven. I wonder if China has something to do with it?
> 
> Guys I would prefer over Yi:
> Oden
> ...


Have you seen a lot of scouts spelling out their hierarchy for the prospects in the draft? I sure haven't. Chad Ford bases his "big board" on discussions with multiple (numerous?) scouts and front office personnel and he's had Yi third for a couple months now. It's by no means a consensus but I'd guess that if you took fifty scouts and had them rank the players, Yi's total would land him third. If not it'd be strange that there's so much talk about Atlanta taking him at 3 or Boston at 5. NBA people think he's going to be one of the very best in this class. I don't think there are very many who have him 7th or 10th as you do.



Snake said:


> I'm pretty skeptical on Yi. If he really is the third best player in the draft the why would he last till 9. I mean the two best prospects are going 1st and 2nd. So shouldn't the third best prospect go third.(scratches head confused).


Players drop all the time. Like I said, I think he'll be long gone by 9 but if he is around I don't think that will mean he's suddenly a much worse prospect just because some teams passed on him. Teams very often make mistakes in drafts and players slip often. Maybe some slip for a reason (Lampe, Quintel Woods) but others have done pretty well (Gerald Green, Danny Granger, Amare). In this case, if Yi does fall, it will likely be the result of a concerted effort by his camp to do so (no workouts for most teams, no measurements or athletic testing in Orlando) and risk averse teams. That wouldn't scare me off.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

GS won't be trading Biedrins.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> GS won't be trading Biedrins.


Well then, on the bright side if an untouchable center can be taken with the 11th pick in a much weaker draft, the Bulls should be able to do fine with their pick in this one.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The only trade with GSW I'd agree upon would be:
#9 
#51
Filler

for

#18
Biedrins
Second round pick?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Have you seen a lot of scouts spelling out their hierarchy for the prospects in the draft? I sure haven't. Chad Ford bases his "big board" on discussions with multiple (numerous?) scouts and front office personnel and he's had Yi third for a couple months now. It's by no means a consensus but I'd guess that if you took fifty scouts and had them rank the players, Yi's total would land him third. If not it'd be strange that there's so much talk about Atlanta taking him at 3 or Boston at 5. NBA people think he's going to be one of the very best in this class. I don't think there are very many who have him 7th or 10th as you do.


First off, that list I made was for my Bulls board, not simply a player ranking as a whole or a ranking of what I think their potential might be. I believe that Yi _could_ also very well be the third best prospect in the draft. I also believe that Yi is at least two years before doing anything really meaningful in the league. I think he most likely always be a detriment on defense, and he doesn't really have any developed post moves, although he does have nice footwork so he might be able to develop this down the road.

I have taped every game China has played that NBATV has displayed over the past three years (ever since he was a highly touted prospect at the age of 16), which includes about 6 games since last summer and about 12 or so games in total. He could have really developed into something over the past 6 months, but his stats and body really haven't shown any of that so that would lead me to believe that true. I obviously am not privy to any of the workouts, interviews, or foreign scouting the teams have. They are all working off newer information than I am.

I do believe he is 19 as advertised. There was some question on whether he was 14 or 16 three years ago. The two announcers all believed he was 16 at the time, and I think they said that's what his parents/guardians believed him to be as well. Obviously if there was some sort of mix up with his birth records, no one can really know for sure.

Here's an interview with a pro scout:

http://www.hoopsvibe.com/nba/nba-dra...b-ar44084.html



> Lance: Do you think Yi Jianlian and Rodney Stuckey are real deals or flukes?
> Homer: Neither are flukes, but Jianlian won’t be as good as Pau Gasol who many compare him to, he’ll be decent like Andrea Bargnani. Stuckey gets a bad wrap because he played against lesser competition, but in the NBA he’ll be like an Antonio Daniels.


Not to discredit Chad Ford or his contacts, but he does have a history of overvaluing foreign prospects.

Here is a January article by the same man:
http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf.../columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=2740257



> We've heard so much about this year's sensational young college players that it's easy to forget that the first pick in the 2006 NBA Draft was from Italy, not the United States.
> 
> Andrea Bargnani, the first European player drafted No. 1 overall, started slowly for the Toronto Raptors (due in part to a lack of playing time) but has become a big contributor and a candidate for Rookie of the Year.
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure what could have changed in the past 4-5 months for all this buzz around Yi. Not working out for teams and not working out against live competition couldn't have helped.

I am also not trying to toot my own horn here. My opinions are generally all based on guys I have seen play. I really do not know where to rank guys like Spencer Hawes, Nick Young, Stuckey, or Jason Smith. My opinions on them are based on the scouting reports and looking at their stats vs. the competition. I don't put too much stock in highlight clips. Athletes are always going to look better in these than the non athletes, even if the non athletes will be the superior player.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> The only trade with GSW I'd agree upon would be:
> #9
> #51
> Filler
> ...


So your saying Biedrins isn't worth the 9th pick? Then you want GS to trade the 18th pick for our 51st pick and a filler?

Your kidding me right? I would love it if you were the GS GM, that would approve of such a horrendous trade.

I definitly think Beidrins is worth the 9th pick alone and maybe even higher at the rate his improved his game over the years with much more improvement to come as his still relatively young.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> So your saying Biedrins isn't worth the 9th pick? Then you want GS to trade the 18th pick for our 51st pick and a filler?
> 
> Your kidding me right? I would love it if you were the GS GM, that would approve of such a horrendous trade.
> 
> I definitly think Beidrins is worth the 9th pick alone and maybe even higher at the rate his improved his game over the years with much more improvement to come as *his still relatively young.*


He's still VERY young. 20 or 21. He was the youngest player in the league when he came in a couple years ago.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ViciousFlogging said:


> He's still VERY young. 20 or 21. He was the youngest player in the league when he came in a couple years ago.


There you go, his VERY young. But i think its a long shot to aquire him anyhow. I think we should have made a play for him last year, as he was still an unknown, but there is no point going there now. I think if we deal with GS, i would try to aquire O'Bryant.

How about O'Bryant and the 18th for our 9th pick? GS has a better chance to aquire Yi, we get a big body and another chance for a big or a small at the 18th.

Only reason why i see GS doing this is because, O'Byrants value is very low at the moment, plus GS would love a chance to get Yi or a BETTER chance. It would seem like an awful lot to give from GS perspective but if they feel O'Byrant is a piece they won't be using anyhow, i don't see why not. Throw in Duhon if need be..


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> So your saying Biedrins isn't worth the 9th pick? Then you want GS to trade the 18th pick for our 51st pick and a filler?
> 
> Your kidding me right? I would love it if you were the GS GM, that would approve of such a horrendous trade.
> 
> I definitly think Beidrins is worth the 9th pick alone and maybe even higher at the rate his improved his game over the years with much more improvement to come as his still relatively young.


I'd do Biedrins for #9 but its just a trade scenario I through out if GSW was that desperate for him. We'd have to include a salary filler. I figure if they wanted Yi that bad we could improve our 2nd round pick too.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> I'd do Biedrins for #9 but its just a trade scenario I through out if GSW was that desperate for him. We'd have to include a salary filler. I figure if they wanted Yi that bad we could improve our 2nd round pick too.


I understand and thats not problem. Im being very snappy today for some reason, and i apologize to everyone. haha..

Of course what you proposed would be a great deal for us. But from a GS perspective you don't trade a proven legit big man to go up to the 9th spot in HOPES to get Yi. I say hopes because they wouldn't be in a position where they would definitly get him, it would still be a gamble and luck situation for them. PLUS, you want them to give us their 18th also? I think they could potentially get the number 3 pick from atlanta for Biedrins and the 18th.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> I think o.atl has his info wrong. Wasn't it confirmed that Chicago was the only one to work him out so far, and the reports of the Celtics and Hawks getting a workout were false.
> 
> And everything seems to be pointing that the Hawks are going to take Brandan Wright. The guy who said they were going to take Shelden Williams (which o.atl disputed last year that they wouldn't take him) last year, said that they are taking Brandan Wright at #3 if they don't make a trade.



I never disputed the Shelden pick! Yi held a private workout for certain teams to see, when he was in L.A Boston and Atlanta went I don't know what other teams were there. Brandon Wright, was the pick, but after his measurements, and him struggling on workouts, the hawks would feel better picking on NBA-ready player, which Billy knight said in his own words. Right now they'll prefer a trade, they really want to try to get Gasol, and they've been talking to Milwaukee about moving down, but if they stay in that spot, he's more than likely the pick. I say there a 70% chance of a deal going through, hopefully to get gasol.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Have you seen a lot of scouts spelling out their hierarchy for the prospects in the draft? I sure haven't. *Chad Ford bases his "big board" on discussions with multiple (numerous?) scouts and front office personnel and he's had Yi third for a couple months now*.


Jeremy, I don't necessarily agree or disagree with the rest of your post but I did want to highlight this for disagreement. 

Chad Ford has a problem remaining neutral with international prospects and often crosses the line from "draft reporter" to advocate. If I were you, I wouldn't trust the objectivity of Chad's big board when it comes to an international prospect that he is relentlessly pimping - which Yi is one.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I never disputed the Shelden pick! Yi held a private workout for certain teams to see, when he was in L.A Boston and Atlanta went I don't know what other teams were there. Brandon Wright, was the pick, but after his measurements, and him struggling on workouts, *the hawks would feel better picking on NBA-ready player*, which Billy knight said in his own words. Right now they'll prefer a trade, they really want to try to get Gasol, and they've been talking to Milwaukee about moving down, but if they stay in that spot, he's more than likely the pick. I say there a 70% chance of a deal going through, hopefully to get gasol.


Wouldn't that make Horford the likely selection if the Hawks do not trade the pick?


----------

